# Opening day



## FordFishing (Dec 18, 2008)

Anybody got any plans to be out and about Wednesday looking for some yotes?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Taking the brother in law to the range after work. Then I'll do some calling before dark.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Ill be out there this weekend.

What are some of the better calls to use this time of the year?

I got my first E caller ( FP Crossfire) December 2014 so this is my first summer coyote hunting.


----------



## FordFishing (Dec 18, 2008)

Pup distress brings em running..


----------



## a1captaincraig (Feb 3, 2015)

I went out to try yesterday at sunset and used pup distress and within 2-3 min had a large sounding one growl when it was really close to the call, and then just like that it was gone...


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

I made it out in the AM befor work. Had a group light up and a single one out of the group barked and howled for 40 minutes....


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

I went out. Had one barking at me after using pup distress. Couldn't get a shot though. Too thick right now because of all the growth. It was fun until I became the hunted. Ticks!!!


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

Went out this morning, lost half of my blood to the skeaters man they where bad. Anyone got any tricks to help with them. Thinking off will give off to much sent. Had a hawk try to attack my call.


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

rkroberts said:


> Went out this morning, lost half of my blood to the skeaters man they where bad. Anyone got any tricks to help with them. Thinking off will give off to much sent. Had a hawk try to attack my call.



I've been dousing myself in repellant and even that hasn't kept the skeeters and ticks off. I think I'm done until the weather cools down a bit. Never hunted this early before but wanted to give it a try. Conclusion: IT AINT WORTH IT!


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't pred hunt in the summer, but my suggestion would be Thermacell.


----------

